# Small weekend project



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys, this is a small job we performed over the weekend for a young couple. The house was built around 1912 in a Memphis historic district and they wanted to freshen up the room w/o removing the ancient dingy wall tile. We used SW's Tile Clad epoxy after all and were very pleased w/the result, though not so much the fumes (for the first day at least)

The old stained cabinets were in rough shape, so we cleaned, sanded oil primed and oil painted to help brighten up the room (their desire, not mine personally). We removed the old rubber base at the bottom of the kitchen walls and installed the appropriate (found t/o the house)7 3/4" tall baseboard with 1/2" moulding. Painted the upper walls with SW's Color Accents deep base Flower Pot over a bright yellow Behr paint. 
We also repaired the plaster ceiling and painted w/ceiling white. The adjacent laundry room received the same kitchen colors and a baby's room was painted with a very light sage green but didn't get any shots worth anything as the camera batteries gave up on me...


























Jeremy


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks...it's hard to tell w/the pics but the Tile Clad had a very glossy appearance and levels pretty nicely too. I see some funky spots in the pics which aren't really there but may have captured some dust,etc when shooting the pics...

Jeremy


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't feel bad pictures never do the job justice!

www.artistictouches.net


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Is that your site? Love faux work but don't have the time to devote to learn it well. Here's a few pics of what I did in my home a few years back, definitely nothing special compared to professional folks. 

























I recently received some an info packet for Roman textured finishes but haven't had time to try anything out...

Jeremy


----------

